# Fotos das Astúrias e Leao



## Fernando_ (29 Mar 2007 às 17:08)

O pasado fim de semana estive de viagem no noroeste de Espanha, nas províncias de Leao e Astúrias, havia ainda neve da semana anterior.  

Em Leao, no barragem de Barrios de Luna, antes de cruzar a Cordilheira Cantábrica






















Em Gijón, a cidade mais grande das Astúrias






Praia de San Lorenzo, no centro da cidade






A água da mar, ainda es fría  






A costa central de Astúrias






As montanhas do interior, neve a partir de 1.000 - 1.200 m.











Os Picos de Europa entre nuvens






A virgem de Covadonga






Acercándo-nos aos Picos de Europa, no garganta do rio Cares





















A aldeia de Bulnes











A aldeia té dois "bairros", Bulnes de arriba (no centro da imagem)  






E Bulnes de abajo. Estas aldeias son só acessívels a pé, descendiendo um caminho neste valhe






Ou também mediante um funicular, que cruza esta montanha






Nao pudimos ascender muito para ver os picos mais altos, por causa da neve e o barro nos caminhos  






Esto é todo, espero que os guste  

Cumprimentos


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mar 2007 às 17:13)

Belas imagens fernando

Faltou o mapazito da localização 

Abraço


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2007 às 17:22)

É uma região muito bonita. Já andei por alguns desses lugares, mas sempre em dias mais quentes. Nunca conheci essa região assim com tanta neve


----------



## Fernando_ (29 Mar 2007 às 17:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Belas imagens fernando
> 
> Faltou o mapazito da localização
> 
> Abraço



  
Agora mesmo


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mar 2007 às 17:43)

Fernando_ disse:


> Agora mesmo



Obrigadinho


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 21:49)

Fernando_ disse:


> O pasado fim de semana estive de viagem no noroeste de Espanha, nas províncias de Leao e Astúrias, havia ainda neve da semana anterior.
> 
> MUY BIEN ! BELLAS FOTOS !


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Que região linda


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2007 às 00:49)

Fotos 5 estrelas gostei muito lindas paisagens


----------



## Vicente Limberg (25 Abr 2007 às 12:56)

Tem estações de esqui nessa cordilheira?


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 14:08)

Só hoje vi o tópico, belas fotos Fernando  Umas paisagens dignas de registo e então com neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 08:44)

Claro que há estações de Esqui! Por exemplo a estação de San Isidro entre Leon e Asturias!


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Abr 2007 às 11:05)

Entre Asturias e León há tres estações de esqui: Valgrande-Pajares na vertente asturiana, e San Isidro e Leitariegos na vertente leonesa. Mas acho que nao son mui grandes.






Cumprimentos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 12:37)

Sim correctissimo! Eu conheço San Izidro! É excelente! Aliás de Chaves, do alto da serra raiana consigo ver os Montes de Leon! Geralmente nevados até fim de Maio!


----------

